# Brass horn tip covers for steer



## IbLeslie (May 13, 2017)

Ok, I have looked at many sites and can not find where to buy those brass type knobs for end of horns like you would see on an ox? I have a highland steer pet whose horns grow straight out and i am worried its an accident waiting to happen to the goats he lives with or me! Anyone know where I can buy these??? Or I have found silicon horn coverings, but know of no one who ever used these...any one tried these?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I would cut the horns off square four inches from the tip. He may be able to throw a goat over the fence, but it will be harder to impale one.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

no matter what you do. if he just casually tosses his head and connects with somebody, it is going to hurt at the least.. blunt horns or sharp. even no horns..
I had a friend killed by a polled herford steer. he was crushed against a wooden fence..Ironically it was due to go to the butcher the next day. Friend was just sort of saying goodbye..


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Check a harness shop. Hames often have brass balls at the tops. Several styles.
https://woodworker.com/pear-shaped-ball-tip-solid-brass-mssu-105-959.asp


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

IbLeslie, check here: https://www.ruralheritage.com/new_rh_website/search?q=brass+horn+tips+for+cattle


----------



## IbLeslie (May 13, 2017)

Yikes


[email protected] said:


> no matter what you do. if he just casually tosses his head and connects with somebody, it is going to hurt at the least.. blunt horns or sharp. even no horns..
> I had a friend killed by a polled herford steer. he was crushed against a wooden fence..Ironically it was due to go to the butcher the next day. Friend was just sort of saying goodbye..


 Yes I have great respect around him and never go in without a pitch fork


[email protected] said:


> no matter what you do. if he just casually tosses his head and connects with somebody, it is going to hurt at the least.. blunt horns or sharp. even no horns..
> I had a friend killed by a polled herford steer. he was crushed against a wooden fence..Ironically it was due to go to the butcher the next day. Friend was just sort of saying goodbye..


----------



## IbLeslie (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the tips for the horns (no pun! haha)


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

And then there's the diy version.


----------

